
Ask HN: what is the best Mandarin Chinese audio course that you've encountered? - mojoe
I recently started a job with a long commute, and I&#x27;m looking for purely audio Chinese language courses to listen to in the car. Free is good but I&#x27;d be willing to pay for effective resources. If any of you have suggestions I&#x27;d very much appreciate it!
======
auganov
When I was first starting off I listened a bit to
[http://chinesepod.com/](http://chinesepod.com/). No substitute for other ways
of learning but still high-quality stuff.

~~~
mojoe
A friend mentioned that site and I saw it while googling, I'll look deeper at
it. Thanks!

------
vitovito
The last time I dug into it, it seemed like the Michel Thomas or Assimil
courses, or the FSI (US government, public domain) courses, were the ones to
use.

But then I stopped having a commute.

~~~
mojoe
Thanks, I'll check those out.

